# First Time Soap Maker w/ Plaque Psoriasis



## JSpirtos (May 11, 2014)

Almost every soap on the planet irritates my condition with most of the all natural alternitives smelling absolutely dreadful or leaving a unwanted film on my skin. Now there are companies online that promise relief with exotic herbs and plant extract though at over $13.00 a bar I just can’t afford that luxury. So I’ve decided to take action and make my own soap from scratch. Are there any true n' tried soap recipes for a first time soaper? Is cold processed soap the way to go? I'm really partial to musty-wooden-vanilla-coffee-spice though it seems that my skin does best with anything carrying a menthol-peppermint-mint-tingle to it.


----------



## btz (May 11, 2014)

Pine tar soap is supposedly good for psoriasis, but definitely not for beginner. If you're not opposed to using animal fat, 100% lard soap is very gentle on your skin and you can use minty eo/fo for your "menthol-peppermint-mint-tingle" . 

Or if you prefer non-animal, try palm-olive-coconut oil soap. I also did a 70% rice bran oil & 30% coconut oil with 6%SF for more simpler recipe, my skin like it. Although you might prefer another recipe as climate, humidity, water, and skin condition play part on what kind of soap you skin might like.


----------



## Dahila (May 11, 2014)

Addition of shea butter would do good for it..


----------



## judymoody (May 11, 2014)

I would start with unscented soap as fragrance can exacerbate skin problems.  My sister has a good friend with very aggressive psoriasis.  I made a high % olive oil soap for her with goat's milk (I think it was 70% OO and 25% Palm and 5% castor) and I made a pine tar soap (20% pine tar).  She got more relief from the pine tar.  As mentioned earlier, pine tar makes your soap come together very quickly and is probably best tried after you have some experience.


----------



## JSpirtos (May 11, 2014)

Thank you all for your help. I'm going to start looking at beginner newbie recipes and hopefully in time make a bar that my skin will love.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (May 12, 2014)

Personally, I would start (personally, I DID start!) with a soap made up of olive oil, palm/lard/tallow and Coconut oil, with the coconut being no more than 15% and the other two oils making up the remainder.  It's not tricky to use these 3 oils, but they also give a bar that can be used after 1 month.  

After a few times, you can try reducing the amount of the olive oil and palm/lard/tallow by 10-15% and replacing it with pine tar - it is a pretty basic pine tar recipe, but we're looking to walk before we run   Pine tar was my 3rd ever soap, though, so I can't talk too much about waiting a long time to try it


----------

